# Staph Infection... Maybe



## Max Ryan (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new here, I've had my 2 hedgehogs for 5 weeks now:razz:. 1 is male and 1 is female. They live in separate cages and the female I think has Staph infection:-|. Her bedding is wood shavings (not pine or cedar) but I'm thinking of moving her onto fleece. She has the infection scab all around both of her rear thighs, at the base of both of her hears, and 2 little spots under her chin.:-o I live in Vietn Nam and I can't get to a vet, although i can go to a pharmacy or get some kind of treatment by myself. What should I get to treat this?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Take her off the shavings and put her on fleece. Then give her a bath to get all the shavings residue rinsed off. If this is staph or a skin infection, there will be more spots appear over the next few days. 

She will need to see a vet. There is nothing over the counter that will work to clear it up that I know of, and even if there were, it would need to be a hedgehog specific dosage.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, you really need to see if you have access to SOME kind of vet, no matter where you have to go. It's not really optional when you own an animal...I know it's harder in other countries to get access to one, but hedgehogs have numerous health issues they can end up with that are not treatable at home. They do require veterinary care sometimes, and it's not fair to the animal to not have it be an option at all.

I'm not really sure what might help with this. Nancy might have some better suggestions, but honestly, all I can think of is to have a vet check her out and get a skin culture to see what it is. It could be bacterial, in which case she would need an antibiotic, or it could be fungal, in which case she'd need anti-fungal meds. The two different spots in the pictures look really different from each other to me, though...not sure if it's just me looking at the wrong thing or what.

Edit: Oops, Nancy beat me! :lol:


----------

